# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم EME Mobile Tool (EMT) تحديثات :  EMT v2.14.00 Released - Discussion Here [ UPD: 2nd Jul, 2020 ]

## mohamed73



----------


## mohamed73

_World  first! Reset Screenlock without losing data for Vivo MTK New Security  Models: Z3I,X21I,Y97,S1,Y3 (tested android 8.1.0 and 9.0) Added  MTK New Security Chips (MT6771,6768,6765,6763,6762 etcs), Supported  Flash, Read/Erase/Write Partition, Factory Reset and Partition File  Manager etc!  General Module:
ADDED: Added MTK New Security Chips (MT6771,6768,6765,6763,6762 etcs),  Supported Flash, Read/Erase/Write Partition, Factory Reset and Partition  File Manager etc
FIXED: Optimited qualcomm sahara protocol, added "Authentication needed" prompt  Xiaomi Module:
FIXED: Optimized Disable/Enable Screenlock function
FIXED: Optimized Lookup Model (Sideload) function
FIXED: Closed parts of "Beta Skip Auth" models
FIXED: Optimized Reset FRP function  OPPO Module:
FIXED: Optimized Disable Privacy lock (ADB) function
FIXED: Optimized Reset FRP function  VIVO Module:
ADDED: Flash function of Vivo MTK module, supported skip security partitions and skip userdata partition while flashing
-Skip Security Partitions: Skip NVM partitions while flashing, prevent imei losing problem caused by write nvm partitions
-Skip Userdata Partiton: Skip Userdata partition, prevent userdata losing problem caused by write userdata partitions 
ADDED: Lookup Model (Fastboot) function for qualcomm series
FIXED: Optimized Factory Reset for parts of qualcomm "New Security" models
FIXED: Changed parts of "Beta Skip Auth" models to "Skip Auth"
FIXED: Optimized Reset FRP function 
ADDED Z3I (PD1813C) {Flash,Read/Erase/Write Partition,Factory Reset,PFM}
ADDED X21I/X21IA (PD1801) {Flash,Read/Erase/Write Partition,Factory Reset,PFM}
ADDED Y97 (PD1813A) {Flash,Read/Erase/Write Partition,Factory Reset,PFM}
ADDED V11/V11I (PD1813F) {Flash,Read/Erase/Write Partition,Factory Reset,PFM}
ADDED S1 (PD1831) {Flash,Read/Erase/Write Partition,Factory Reset,PFM}
ADDED V15 (PD1831F) {Flash,Read/Erase/Write Partition,Factory Reset,PFM}
ADDED Y3 (PD1901) {Flash,Read/Erase/Write Partition,Factory Reset,PFM}
ADDED Y95 (PD1818CA) {Flash,Read/Erase/Write Partition,Factory Reset,PFM}
ADDED Y81/Y81S (PD1732) {Flash,Read/Erase/Write Partition,Factory Reset,PFM}
ADDED Y83/Y83A (PD1803) {Flash,Read/Erase/Write Partition,Factory Reset,PFM}
ADDED Y93S (PD1818C) {Flash,Read/Erase/Write Partition,Factory Reset,PFM}
ADDED Y93ST (PD1818B) {Flash,Read/Erase/Write Partition,Factory Reset,PFM}
ADDED Y91 (PD1818E) {Flash,Read/Erase/Write Partition,Factory Reset,PFM}  ADDEDï¼ڑReset Screenlock without losing data for Vivo MTK New Security models
ADDED Z3I (PD1813C) {Disable Screenlock,Enable Screenlock}
ADDED X21I/X21IA (PD1801) {Disable Screenlock,Enable Screenlock}
ADDED Y97 (PD1813A) {Disable Screenlock,Enable Screenlock}
ADDED V11/V11I (PD1813F) {Disable Screenlock,Enable Screenlock}
ADDED S1 (PD1831) {Disable Screenlock,Enable Screenlock}
ADDED V15 (PD1831F) {Disable Screenlock,Enable Screenlock}
ADDED Y3 (PD1901) {Disable Screenlock,Enable Screenlock}
ADDED Y95 (PD1818CA) {Disable Screenlock,Enable Screenlock}
ADDED Y81/Y81S (PD1732) {Disable Screenlock,Enable Screenlock} - Beta
ADDED Y83/Y83A (PD1803) {Disable Screenlock,Enable Screenlock} - Beta
ADDED Y93S (PD1818C) {Disable Screenlock,Enable Screenlock} - Beta
ADDED Y93ST (PD1818B) {Disable Screenlock,Enable Screenlock} - Beta
ADDED Y91 (PD1818E) {Disable Screenlock,Enable Screenlock} - Beta  Smartisan Module:
FIXED: Optimized Reset FRP function  MTK Module:
ADDED: Flash function of MTK module, supported skip security partitions and skip userdata partition while flashing
-Skip Security Partitions: Skip NVM partitions while flashing, prevent imei losing problem caused by write nvm partitions
-Skip Userdata Partiton: Skip Userdata partition, prevent userdata losing problem caused by write userdata partitions  Information:
1.View successfully stories for this updates here: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
2.The process of Reset screenlock without losing data for VIVO MTK New Security models:
1).Go to unlock tab, press "Disable Screenlock" button
2).Reading the help Enter MTK Flash mode, Connect USB Cable (install drivers)
3).Waiting the process finish  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  EmeGsm Team
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]_

----------

